# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Hot new

## phuongmd

Các cụ hạn chế sang Văn môn nhé. Các cụ tcm, pushinu, huyenbeo, biettuot, ngocsut, garynguyen. 
Tết nhất đến nơi đề phòng củi lửa. Cần hàng gì hú em củng có. Mắc tí nhưng an toàn 😆😆😆
https://tuoitre.vn/no-lon-kho-phe-li...3075803951.htm

----------

biết tuốt, cuongmay, elenercom, Gamo, garynguyen, len_ken, puskinu, solero

----------


## Gamo

Anh Phương dạo này có thấy show hàng đâu, sao mà em biết mà mua, huhu....

----------


## CKD

Chắc là lén làm pháo nên nổ. Thấy năm nào gần tết phía bắc hay có vụ nổ liên quan đến pháo lậu.

Mà bom đạn kiểu này chắc là cưa bơm roài... chứ bơm đâu mà còn sót lại tới giờ này.

----------


## biết tuốt

nổ đầu đạn , tội nghiệp 2 đứa trẻ con 
chắc đạn hủy sót nên nổ
may dạo này e hết xèng nghèo quá k đi la cà , bên đó có lần thấy cả kho tháo đầu tên lửa nhỏ định hốt quả về mà sợ nên thôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

Cũng còn may là nó nổ vào mờ sáng, chứ nó nổ ban ngày thì thiệt hại lớn lắm

----------


## itanium7000

Nhìn cứ như sản phẩm của tên lửa SA-13 Gopher ấy.

----------


## solero

vừa về lúc 18h thì 4h sáng nó nổ. Số may mắn quá. Nổ cả kho đạn cũ cụ à. đầu đạn bay khắp Văn Môn.

----------


## truongkiet

ngoài đó chơi lớn quá

----------


## mactech

Em cũng hay tới đây. Nhưng mà không khí trong làng ô nhiễm quá-không thể định nghĩa nó thuộc cái mùi gì, may mà toàn ra đằng nghĩa trang ngồi. Chắc sau vụ này cũng quy hoạch vào khu chứ ảnh hưởng trẻ nhỏ quá.

----------


## Gamo

> vừa về lúc 18h thì 4h sáng nó nổ. Số may mắn quá. Nổ cả kho đạn cũ cụ à. đầu đạn bay khắp Văn Môn.


Ui giời ui, nó là chỗ các cụ mua đồ ve chai CNC hả?

----------


## suu_tam

> vừa về lúc 18h thì 4h sáng nó nổ. Số may mắn quá. Nổ cả kho đạn cũ cụ à. đầu đạn bay khắp Văn Môn.


Cụ này chắc là thấy bọn nó đang rút thuốc nổ làm pháo nên cụ trước khi đi Lào Cai nhập pháo tàu thì cụ không quên cho đội đó mồi lửa.
Vừa chiều tối ở đó, sáng ra nó nổ ngay được.
Làm ăn cạnh tranh thế là không lành mạnh rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## garynguyen

Giá cả Văn Môn giờ đắt hơn giá trên diễn đàn, gần như cả năm nay em chả mua gì, cơ mà bãi nó cũng là cái thú vui. Hôm nào rảnh rảnh đi cho nó có thi vị. Năm ngoái em nhanh tay tích lũy được một cái kho, có lẽ dùng vài năm nữa mới hết :Smile:  thi thoảng bí xiền lôi lên bán giá rẻ rẻ lấy tiền xăng xe
@Anh Phương cũng cẩn thận nhé. Keke

----------


## elenercom

Văn môn hết hàng òi. Hôm nào anh em ta kéo nhau lên bãi Gà ri thôi các cụ?

----------


## Khoa C3

> vừa về lúc 18h thì 4h sáng nó nổ. Số may mắn quá. Nổ cả kho đạn cũ cụ à. đầu đạn bay khắp Văn Môn.


Có bằng chứng ngoại phạm không?

----------


## nhatson

> Ui giời ui, nó là chỗ các cụ mua đồ ve chai CNC hả?


có cả xe tăng tàu bay cụ ợ

----------


## puskinu

May quá. E đang ốm. Ko thì hôm wa cũng lượn rồi.

----------


## biết tuốt

> may quá. E đang ốm. Ko thì hôm wa cũng lượn rồi.


hốt được cái xác máy ngon rồi lượn lờ gì nữa, a đang bận chứ k cũng lên

----------

